# CKS Job Oppertunity! Great place to work!



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

To any interested in a job or internship at CKS;

We have updated our website to include a more up to date job description for the 3 positions we are hiring for including an assistant manager. Check the link to see all 3.

http://coloradokayak.com/newsletter.cfm

Thanks, Chris, CKS Staff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

Sales Job Still available!!!!
Only need one more person for the season. Apply now!
Contact: [email protected] 719-395-8653


----------

